# Visiting Potential LGD tomorrow...



## vancom (May 5, 2006)

We have been considering a potential purchase of an LGD. Found a two year old that the ownership want to sell. We are to see him tomorrow afternoon. Here is the ad:

Anatolian LGD for sale - $200 (Lancaster, TN)
LGD seeking employment! Mike is 7/8 Anatolian, 1/8 Pyr, age 2 Â½, neutered, healthy and accustomed to sheep, goats, cattle, poultry, horses and cats. He is a very effective guardian in smaller pastures (10 acres or less), EXCELLENT with babies and a great trainer for LGD pups. As our property is mostly in 30-50 acre pastures, we need a more assertive guardian for larger perimeters. Price $200, FIRM. Located an hour east of Nashville. Photos upon request. Sincere inquires only. 

What do you all think??


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Do you have sheep, goats, cattle, or horses? If so, go have a look.


----------



## vancom (May 5, 2006)

Goats, sheep, chickens that free-range from 2 until dusk and two ducks! just wondering if it's too good to be true. always a skeptic. guess I will know more tomorrow!


----------

